
Facebook blocks insurer discount plan - tooba
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37847647
======
bartread
Well done facebook is all I can say - Admiral's plan to access posts and likes
and feed that data into its insurance premium calculation was beyond creepy.
Sadly I doubt they'll be the last company who try something like this, but
good on facebook for standing up to them.

